# Test Prop and Test E cycle ( first test cycle revised)



## 396ss (Aug 28, 2012)

Background info: 
Height: 6'1 
Weight: 217lbs 
BF: 13% 

(All lifts are done raw with no bracers/suits/chalk/gloves/straps) with proper form
Bench 1 RM: 300lbs (all the way down to chest of course)
Squat 1 RM: 500lbs (2 inches under 90)
Deadlift 1 RM: 450lbs (staggered grip lock out at top slowly all the way   down without bouncing the bar and i bend my legs no falling over and   dropping the weight)

Goals: Strength!(and mass of course). I wish to increase my vertical and   reach a bench 1 RM of 365, Squat 1RM of 570 and Dead lift 1 RM of 510   Lbs all raw. 

I am 24 years old and have been lifting since I was 15. Although my   novice years weren't all effective. Due to over training with improper   routines and not knowing the importance of diet. After research and a   good work ethic I saw gains though. I dealt with injuries in the past   such as a fractured left collarbone/shattered left wrist and an injured   left ankle. 

  18 months ago I completed my PCT for a 3 week mdrol(superdrol) cycle. I   preloaded my cycle support for two weeks then did a 20/20/30 cycle of   mdrol. I did a 4 week PCT of nolva at 40/30/20/10 while continuing my   cycle support. 

I just got blood work done from my family doctor and said my hormone levels are perfectly normal and healthy

I am now looking at doing a test cycle like this

Weeks 1-12: 600mg of test e split into two injections on mon and thurs 
Weeks 1-4, 13-14: Test prop 100mg EOD
Weeks 2-14: 250ui of hcg split into two injections on sun/wed
Weeks 15-18: nolva at 40/40/20/20 clomoid 100/100/50/50
weeks 1-14: adex .25mg eod
 multi vitamin each day along with one fish oil twice a day. 

training split
monday: flat bench(4x4), incline bench(3x10), shoulder press  (4x5),tricep (3x10), tbar rows (4x5), seated cable rows(3x10), rear delt  flies(3x10), bicep(3x10)
tuesday: squats (4x4), deadlifts (3x-8),  barbell lunges, hamstring  curls (3x12), calf raises (4x15), reverse hyper extensions (3x12)
thursday:  seated cable rows (4x5), tbar rows(3x10), rear delt flies  (3x10, biceps (3x10), incline bench (4x5), flat bench (3x8), shoulder  press (3x10) triceps (3x10)
friday:  dead lifts (4x4), squats (3x8), hamstring curls (3x12), barbell  lunges, calf raises (4x15), reverse hyper extensions ( 3x12)


----------



## 396ss (Aug 28, 2012)

i may just go with 500 mg of test e a week so my two 250 mg injections are easier to measure out


----------



## aja44 (Aug 28, 2012)

I still think your a little young to be messing with this stuff yet, but its great to see you did some homework on your end and put together a complete cycle.  

Just make sure you have all your gear and ancillaries in hand and good luck.


----------



## 396ss (Aug 28, 2012)

aja44 said:


> I still think your a little young to be messing with this stuff yet, but its great to see you did some homework on your end and put together a complete cycle.
> 
> Just make sure you have all your gear and ancillaries in hand and good luck.



Is this you saying the cycle looks good or just be safe?

Also I'm looking to keep 20lbs after it's all said and done with 230 gs of protein, and 4k calories a day, is this possible?
and i think i will stick with 600 mg of test e a week actually


----------



## aja44 (Aug 28, 2012)

What I was saying was that it was good to see someone post up a cycle that did some homework, reviewed threads and the Sticky's and has compounds, AI, HCG and a solid PCT lay'd out.  Most guys on here throw up stupid cycles with no research or homework done on their part.  

With that said, I am a believer that you should always start your first cycle with a single compound, in this case Test E.  One reason is that you want to know how your body will react and any sides that you may experience like Gyno, sweats, aggression, ect.  Mixing two or more compounds that you have never run before could mask which compound is causing the problems.  Second, Test P needs to be pinned EOD at a minimum and that is a lot for your first cycle.  

I happen to have run both compounds and love the idea of using Prop as a kickstart and ending with Prop going into your PCT.  But if you insist on doing it, I would run it 4 weeks at the end, so weeks 11-14 and would up the Adex to .5mg EOD.   I do not feel 20lbs of muscle is possible with just those two compounds after your PCT is done, but others may have had those types of results.  I think you should be looking at a more realistic goal of 10-12lbs solid muscle at the end of that PCT.


----------



## 396ss (Aug 28, 2012)

aja44 said:


> What I was saying was that it was good to see someone post up a cycle that did some homework, reviewed threads and the Sticky's and has compounds, AI, HCG and a solid PCT lay'd out.  Most guys on here throw up stupid cycles with no research or homework done on their part.
> 
> With that said, I am a believer that you should always start your first cycle with a single compound, in this case Test E.  One reason is that you want to know how your body will react and any sides that you may experience like Gyno, sweats, aggression, ect.  Mixing two or more compounds that you have never run before could mask which compound is causing the problems.  Second, Test P needs to be pinned EOD at a minimum and that is a lot for your first cycle.
> 
> I happen to have run both compounds and love the idea of using Prop as a kickstart and ending with Prop going into your PCT.  But if you insist on doing it, I would run it 4 weeks at the end, so weeks 11-14 and would up the Adex to .5mg EOD.   I do not feel 20lbs of muscle is possible with just those two compounds after your PCT is done, but others may have had those types of results.  I think you should be looking at a more realistic goal of 10-12lbs solid muscle at the end of that PCT.



Thank you for your concern and advice.  As far as the pinning goes I don't mind needles and my pain tolerance is high, I even considered doing a 10 week cycle of prop but that would be a hassle injecting that much.  I agree with you that I should probably be only doing one kind of test.  But i really want to kick start the cycle and dont want to do any orals.  I didn't have a problem with gyno with mdrol and the adex should help.  So up my adex to .5 mg EOD weeks 1-14.  Hell maybe I should just do prop all the way through ^.^.

Will 600 mg of test e a week make that much of a bigger difference than 500 mg a week.  I just want to get a lot out of this cycle,  I have a great work ethic.  But I don't want to lose any hair, my family doesn't have problems with it.  I will be using 2% nizoral shampoo also to be safe


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 28, 2012)

No need to run 2 test esters, 1 is fine e/c

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 28, 2012)

You can kickstart with prop if you like, no probem with that. 

I would pick one serm for pct, and replace the other with a suicidal AI like aromasin though. You've essentialy covered your bases by blocking estrogen receptors with one SERM, no real need to use both IMO. Clomid is slightly more effective but comes with more side effects, I prefer Nolva personally though I don't believe I'm in the majority on this board. Better to block conversion to estrogen also and eliminate estro rebound after cessation of the serm by using a suicidal AI.


I would also up your hcg to 500iu 2x a week. I've read that is about the average dose to retain pretty much complete testicular function.


----------



## 396ss (Aug 28, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> You can kickstart with prop if you like, no probem with that.
> 
> I would pick one serm for pct, and replace the other with a suicidal AI like aromasin though. You've essentialy covered your bases by blocking estrogen receptors with one SERM, no real need to use both IMO. Clomid is slightly more effective but comes with more side effects, I prefer Nolva personally though I don't believe I'm in the majority on this board. Better to block conversion to estrogen also and eliminate estro rebound after cessation of the serm by using a suicidal AI.
> 
> ...



what kind of dosage on aromasin are we talkin.  I meant to say im taking 500 iu's of hcg total.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 28, 2012)

I was saying 1000 total would be better, 500iu 2x a week in with your test injection if you like. 

When using aromasin for pct you should taper down until the last day of your pct. I'm unsure of dosing to be honest because I've never used it for pct and don't pct anymore, but I'm sure someone can chime in here. I also think you can find it outlined in the sticky "first cycle and pct".


----------



## 396ss (Aug 29, 2012)

ANy other vets have thoughts on my PCT or my hcg dosage


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 29, 2012)

396ss said:


> ANy other vets have thoughts on my PCT or my hcg dosage


I'll chime in on the HCG.  Everybody is different, by 500 a week did not work for me.  1000 did.


----------



## aja44 (Aug 29, 2012)

For my first cycle I went with 250iu's twice per week starting in week 2.  But I did up that to 500iu's twice per week on my last cycle, but was running 3 compounds and played it safe.


----------



## 396ss (Aug 29, 2012)

aja44 said:


> For my first cycle I went with 250iu's twice per week starting in week 2.  But I did up that to 500iu's twice per week on my last cycle, but was running 3 compounds and played it safe.



so there will be no harm for two 500 iu injections weekly for me?

any other thoughts on my PCT


----------



## the_predator (Aug 29, 2012)

I know for the aromasin, you kind of have to play with the dosage a little to see what works right for you. When I took it I started at 12.5 EOD then went to 25 EOD until I found out that 12.5 ED is what worked best for me.


----------



## 396ss (Aug 30, 2012)

just the first 4 week sill be having around 1gram of test in my system dont my hair on my head falling out and growing on my back


----------



## 396ss (Aug 30, 2012)

i will be going tih a total of 1k ius of hcg a week is it okay to tape my clomoid to 100/75/50/25


----------



## 396ss (Aug 31, 2012)

My final decision is now to just run 
week 1-12 test e 500 mg week
week 2-12 hcg 1000 iu
week 1-12 adex EOD
week 14-18 nolva 40/40/20/20 and clomoid at 100/75/50/25

should i or should i not front load the test?


----------



## 396ss (Sep 3, 2012)

can i mix the hcg and test in one syringe also


----------



## lee111s (Sep 4, 2012)

Isn't HCG a subQ injection not IM?


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 4, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Isn't HCG a subQ injection not IM?



Yes, but you can do it IM, too.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 4, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Yes, but you can do it IM, too.



Yea you can bro.


----------

